#     1 8
,          1 8?
       ,     !

----------


## Sibiryachka

- -

----------

> - -


,     ""        :Wink: 
    ,  .

----------


## Sibiryachka

-  -     .
    , .
   .  -

----------

> -  -     .
>     , .
>    .  -


            ""

----------


## Sibiryachka

"".
,

----------

> "".
> ,


,           ,       6%,           .    15%   ?

----------

> ,           ,       6%,           .    15%   ?


  ,      ,   ?

----------


## tinkaer

,

----------

> ,


     ,       ,    ) ?

----------


## tinkaer

-  -  .  :Smilie:

----------

> -  -  .


     )

----------


## tinkaer

-       .

----------

> -       .


,     ?

----------


## tinkaer

:Smilie: 
      -   - 
    -  ,  "   "

  -    .

P.S.  8  1800  -  ,    ,    .

----------

> -   - 
>     -  ,  "   "
> 
>   -    .
> 
> P.S.  8  1800  -  ,    ,    .


,     ?
     1800  ?)

----------


## tinkaer

,     /.
1800 -    . 1650   .    1600  1500   .

----------

.. " ..."  ?

----------


## tinkaer

?     .

----------


## Sow15

"    ",  ?

----------


## tinkaer

,       :yes:

----------

> ?     .


        .
              ?      ?

----------


## tinkaer

-  -  #15
      ,              .

----------

......


 "        "        ,     ,        ",    ". 

         .        ,   ,   .

                 II     .

   ,    ,   "   ".

----------


## tinkaer

-  ,     ,    ,      -    .        -    ,   .

----------

?)

----------


## tinkaer

- ,   .  -        :yes:

----------

> - ,   .  -


?     .  - ? :Smilie:

----------


## tinkaer

**,  ?      .               .

----------

> **,  ?      .               .


  :Frown: 
       "  "?

----------

,          ?      ? :Smilie:

----------


## tinkaer

,  .    -   .

----------


## tinkaer

> ,          ?      ?


   .    .

----------

> ,  .    -   .


    ?

----------

,       ,     ? ,          ?
   7.7    ,    8- )   )   8-)

----------


## tinkaer

,     .  :Embarrassment:

----------

"     ( )"    ,  ?      ?
     ?         ?  :Smilie:

----------


## tinkaer

,       .  ,      :Smilie:

----------

> ,       .  ,


    ,          30.06.09          ....      -  ,      :Smilie:

----------


## tinkaer

:
1. 
2.   
   -  . 
   .
 ,

----------

> :
> 1. 
> 2.   
>    -  . 
>    .
>  ,


       )

----------


## tinkaer

-      :Wow:

----------

....
1.   ,    .07
2.,    ,     . 08
3.       01.
  ?

----------


## tinkaer

?    ?

----------

> ?    ?


,

----------


## tinkaer

.

----------

> .


    ,    :Smilie: 
  ?

----------


## tinkaer

.       .

----------

,     ......           !

----------


## tinkaer

?

----------

> ?


-    :yes:

----------


## tinkaer

,       :Wow:

----------

> ,


  :Redface:

----------


## tinkaer

-,          .

----------

> -,          .


           !
    !

----------


## tinkaer

.    ,       -     ,   - .

----------

> .    ,       -     ,   - .


  "  "?      ,  .

----------


## tinkaer

.   ,  ,   . -       ?

----------

> .   ,  ,   . -       ?


 .

----------


## tinkaer

,       . -    ,                 .

----------

> ,       . -    ,                 .


 -   ?

----------


## tinkaer

1   ,   .

----------

> 1   ,   .


  ::nyear::

----------


## Folia

, !   :Embarrassment: 
   . 
   ,        ,   -   ...  :Embarrassment: 
: 91.02    71.01 
 : 91.02.7 
 ,    ?

----------


## tinkaer

,  71

----------


## Folia

, ,        ""  :Redface:

----------

:Wink:

----------


## tinkaer

-     . ,  .  :yes:

----------

> -     . ,  .


  :yes: 
   ,
:         ?

----------


## tinkaer

:Smilie:

----------

1    :Frown:

----------

,  )    ,               :Smilie:

----------

